# Mike's Informational Postings - Compilation Thread - It's ALL Here! :)



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

THIS THREAD WILL BE A COMPILATION OF ALL OF MIKE'S INFORMATIONAL POSTINGS....~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~Mike's Post Regarding Perceived "Set-Backs" and "Mind-Armies" Metaphor****************At some time during the listening of the IBS program, symptoms come and go, andthere is good reason for this. Its easiest to understand if we use a metaphor.Lets set the scene:Imagine that the IBS that has been with you, and part of your life for so long, as aresident army of negative thoughts.The IBS program and its imagery and learningï¿½s as another army, an army of positive thoughts, that are going to displace the army of old negative thoughts.Comments:The learned thought processes of the IBS have become a part of you. They do notwant to change because they are fine as they are thank you very much. However, youknow that once the IBS is reduced, managed or even eliminated you will feel better. We are not born with IBS, somewhere in the development of things, not only has IBS developed, but it is retained by the thoughts of the subconscious. IBS sufferers run thoughts in their minds, sometimes before they even open their eyesin the morning, whatï¿½s the IBS going to be like today, how am I going to get to work,what happens if there are traffic queues, what shops have toilets and many otherthoughts beside.The subconscious does not want change, because the IBS is familiar. It is part of the sufferers life. No matter how bad the pain, or the bloating or the inconvenience, you have a history of surviving it, and you have. So while it is uncomfortable, its not lifethreatening, so why should the subconscious want to change?The subconscious does not like change, and will resist it!! It will use excuse after excuse to 'do something else' with your time.Just keep persevering Scenario again:After a while of listening ( and the time varies ), the sufferer will begin to feel better, in reduction of symptoms, or frequency of presentation, or feel more relaxed or less anxious, or might not even be able to put their finger on the reason, but they feel better.This is a sign that the new thoughts, the new army of positive thoughts have begun todisplace the old negative thoughts of IBS.Once this happens - the new army of positive thoughts and new positive feelings beginto relax a little, they are making progress. However! As any general in warfare knows, if they are being beaten, they do anorganised retreat, and regroup, ready for another attack.When the old thoughts attack, Then the old thoughts come back, feeling as if they are just as bad as before.Comments:The fact that the old army of negative thoughts is pushing back is natural and normal.However, since the suffer has been feeling better, they are more relaxed, but then theybegin to feel how things used to be again, they are reminded of the old discomforts.In some people their bowel habit may change, but it is only temporary.Scenario:Again the new positive thoughts, fight back, they once again push away the old armyof negative thoughts, but the old thoughts are weakened now, they are fought back again.The subconscious really does not like change.Once again the positive army of thoughts are encamped, their position is strengthened.Comments:The subconscious begins to understand that it can still survive with the new positivefeelings, it begins to feel better too, and because of that, the subconscious, throughgentle learning realises that it is feeling better, the body is feeling better, and theoutlook and attitude of mind is better too. All these things come together to move the sufferer forward, reducing symptoms and frequency of presentation.Scenario:The old army of positive thoughts will fight back again, however the strength of theold thoughts is much less, the times that the old thoughts try and come back becomeless frequent.Comments.The establishment of new positive thoughts change the way the sufferer feels, in body mind and self. What you have described is not unusual, although not all listeners have this.In my world, what you have described in normal:Also hypnotherapy has a proven track record of helping sufferers - if the therapist knows what they are doing of course In the UK we have been using hypnotherapy for IBS for over 15 years. It is the most scientifically and medically researched complementary therapy there is. With proven track records of success, not only in the UK but in the US and other countries.There should be no problem with your spouse listening to the tapes. Best RegardsMike~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~Three Stages of Healing~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~The mind armies will settle down, but also there is another issues at play here.there are three stages to the healing process:1 Stop the slide and the negative thoughts.2 The holding Bay, this is a time when as individuals we are creating new thought patterns, are feeling comfortable with the processes of learning etc. This is a time when we are changing, we can see the improvements of our efforts, see new doors of oppertunity opening before us, but also a time of often frustration. We know we are feeling better, but we know that we do not yet have the emotional energy to go down any of the corridors of new expereince that the doors offer to us. 3 This is when we have to then apply our new learnings. We have to get used to the idea of being well. Its like everyting we have been preparing for has been positive, the support the schedule the processes etc, but then the time comes when we have to 'go it alone' All the preparation and learning has prepared our mind and body to feel better, and act better, but when we stop the listening we feel a little alone. This is really natural, the subcon is of course a little hesitant, but once through the 100 days of preparation we are ready not only to 'go it alone', but to also continue to get stronger, and continue the learning processes. Like birds leaving th enest, they too are hesitant, but they take the step off the edge, and quickly all the preparation, pays off, they fly and quickly get more confident, stronger and more aware of their abilities to learn and adapt.We do too. We continue to learn and adapt.But th ehesitancy or uncertainty, sometimes creates hesitancy, the mind armies still weak,become aware and try and take control again. They will fail To help, listen occassionally to two of your favourite sessions and this will lessen the concern. Your concerns are natural but will pass. Best RegardsMike~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~Listening to the Introduction - ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~This is in regard to those of you who are currently or will be listening to Mike's IBS Audio Program 100 for hypnotherapy sessions. Mike has asked me to post this for him. Mike and I were talking about how I noticed that when I re-listen to the introduction from time to time, I had a better understanding of what was going on with my progress and my reactions to the sessions themselves. Some of the "answers" are given in the introduction, before you really know what the "questions" are. So now, I listen to the introduction now and then, and I realized that many of the very same questions and concerns I had, were already addressed in the introduction. But since I had only listened to it the one time before starting, I had forgotten much of it.But in the introduction, as you know, Mike does, for example, address the fact that some people do get frustrated during their sessions that things aren't happening fast enough or as they expected...also regarding sleep and the subconscious mind...many of the very same questions we (including myself) have concerns with are already addressed.So, Mike suggests to go ahead, and listen to it again from time to time...or whenever you feel the need...Doing this has really helped me quite a bit!!!As always, though, if you do have questions, please ask us...we are always here for you! It is a journey to feeling better..I am still taking that journey, but I am on my way!Take care and Feel Good!!! On behalf of Mike:Best Regards to all! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~What Mike says regarding listening to the sessions when the 100 days are over:~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ This is a personal preference thing.Some people will want to go through the process again perhaps after a little while of completing the program.Others may find certain sesssions are more meaningful to them. There is no wrong way.The important thing is to ensure the whole program has been listened to in the way described in the booklet.Thanks for the question Best RegardsMike~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~When is the best time to listen to the sessions?~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~Generally the best time for listening is when the listener feels the time is right to avoid distractions, interuptions. Preferably on a fairly consistant time horizon.Many thanks for all you comments Best RegardsMike~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~Regarding Anxiety ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ Anxiety does play a large part in holding people back, whatever they are doing.Some of you will already be aware that as a direct result of the development of the IBS Audio Program (Mike's Tapes), that an anxiety recording was produced.I used this for quite some time with cardiothorasic patients who had undergone heart surgery and while they healed physically their emotional balance was impaired, leading to anxiety agrothobia, social phobia and a other presenting conditions. this Anxiety tape is recommended listening by the British Cardiac Patients Association (BCPA), and on the suggestion of the secretary of the BCPA, and several GPs I released it for sufferers of anxiety in general. Over recent months, it has been purchased by 6 UK hospitals.This recording is not specific to IBS however, it is information to help manage the anxiety state with relaxation and imagery. A relative of the IBS Program This is posted for new members Best RegardsMikeNote: As Mike has noted above, the anxiety sessions cannot be used in substitution for treating IBS. The anxiety recording consists of two sessions on one tape or CD, and does not address IBS issues. ~ Marilyn







~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~Being Asleep or "Drifting" during Visualizations~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ No worries on the visualisation. visualisation is the language of the subcon, the uses and metaphors are designed for 'drifting' and sleeping.when you drift in and out, it seems that you are not really asleep but in the state of receptivity needed.Sleeping is different from the drifting. both are ok, generally just let it flow.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~Shadow Fears~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~Sometimes symptoms return and you think, oh no, the IBS is coming back, even worse than it was.....The fears you describe are (in my world ), called shadow fears. You are improving but still concerned that you might go back.This is natural, and a sure sign you are moving forward, since the fears are behind you, as you continue to move forward the fears become fainter, weaker and finally go.Also, remember that everyone, those without IBS, have digestive upsets from time to time; so it isn't necessarily the IBS.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~Another one on Best time of Day~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~Mike states that one individual had difficulty doing the sessions at night, because she would then be wide awake. So he suggested to her to do them during the day, and allow extra time to become fully awake to go on with her day.He also has mentioned that hypnosis can sometimes be likened to a "power nap" with a short session being equal to a few hours of sleep for some individuals.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~Explaining the Program and Rationale for Its Structure ~ Answers to Many Questions ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~The IBS Audio Program 100, is a structured program to help IBS sufferers which uses a period of 100 days as its time horizon. That is the time it usually takes to structure and develop the new thoughts and changes.The whole program therefore uses 14weeks and 2 days. Tape length varies from 25mins - 36 mins ( plus a few seconds ). It is important to also know that in the 100 days are 20 REST days, where no listening is required. The program which consists of 3 double-sided audio tapes contains a clear introduction and 5 different hypnotherapy processes, each one building on the previous. With the audio tapes also comes a small A5 booklet, which contains amongst other things a listening schedule and symptom checklist/progress log.The progress log, tells the user which tape to listen to on which day. This should be followed very closely, because it has taken me years to work this out!!Also these rest days are very important, because not only do they give the listener time away form the tapes, but also gives the subconscious time to learn and understand the suggestions made. The 100 days are split such:In the first 50 days the listener has 7 days of non-listening.In the second 50 days the listen get 13 days of non-listening. Again this is for a reason. During the first 50 days the listener has to work a little harder, because you are learning a new skill - we have to learn the basics before we can move forward. However none of this is difficult in the academic sense, only quite and calm and some time is needed. By the second 50 days, the subconscious is used to listening to suggestions, progress is usually being made, and therefore the belief system not only believes that change is possible, but this belief is reinforced by the physical changes usually being enjoyedby this time.Because of these changes we can, shorten the tapes, shorten the time spent listening, and still gain benefit and move forward.I accept that 80 days ( 100-20 rest ) is a long time, but for most sufferers this is a drop in the ocean compared to the time of having the symptoms of IBS.For me, as a therapist, one of the best things that has been said about the tapes, was from a lady who had had the symptoms for many years, she said " While there maybe no magic wand for this,I think I have found the next best thing" - which for me, that one comment seemed to make all the work worthwhile. The processes are based on the belief that every thought we have, produces a physical response. The tapes do address anxiety etc, since I have never had a patient that does not have some degree of this. However the program also guides the user through specific hypnotherapy processes to let go of baggage of anxiety and show how to use the suggested imagery, to speed up or slow down the digestive system. The fact that it is a functional disorder works for us. Imagine the digestive system being much like a wave down a caterpillarï¿½s body. If this wave goes to fast or to slow our digestive system is affected. This is what happens if we have to stand up in front of a crowd, if were not used to it, if we are placed in situations where demands are made on us, which we have to deal with. We all have had the experience IBS sufferers and others alike that our digestion starts to play up when we are called upon to do something, which we are not comfortable with. If our minds do this to our bodies on a negative front - it makes sense that by using different thoughts we can have the opposite effect. These are the messages the tapes teach. Because of this, the tapes have proven effective in sufferers of 3 different variations of IBS ( C,D & CD ). Constipation, Diahorrea and Alternative bowel movement between C&D. Regarding hypnotherapists, many on this board will know that I am concerned about hypnotherapists in the US & UK, who seem to advertise a whole catch all panacea to all ills. Every week I see patients who have previously been ripped off financially.Of course there are good Hypnotherapists, who know IBS, not just the buzz words, but the in-depth approaches, but in my opinion they are few. As a guide if you are thinking of visiting a hypnotherapist, as your Doctor or go by word of mouth. One patient found the benefits of hypnotherapy 20 years ago, and itï¿½s still helping - a wonderful testimony. I hope this makes things clearer. I do drop by the BB every few days to catch up. If there is anything I can help with please let me know, and I will try and answer the best I can.RegardsMike~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~How IBS can sometimes be linked to earlier traumatic Events AND Is Clinical Hypnotherapy a Cure for IBS?~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~I would strongly suspect early traumatic events are partly responsible. When I see people in my practice I find out in detail what happened in their life 2-3 years before the IBS started. Trauma, Bad Accidents, Near Bad Accident, Bereavment, operation etc. I believe can all have a role to play in the early days. People often say there is no cure to IBS, I have my own thoughts on that, but what I do know through experience is that if caught early enough, the story can be so much better.One of my secretary's daughters did not go to school for 2 years, work was sent home, all the clincal psychiatrists had tried.She came to me as a referral form the senior clincal pediatrician. The same girl is now in college, she went back to school, in her last year she got lots of A's. She is studying for a profession and no going back. A young girl of 11 had IBS for 2 years, for the last 5 years totally clear. Through exams, physical development, no reoccurance. I believe that IBS and (other conditions) imprint a behavioural pattern and expectation / anticipation of events into the nerves and neural pathways. Since these are learned processes, we can learn to do something different. Therefore if we encourage new learnings, the residue of expectation in the old neural pathways can be circumvented, creating new patterns of learning , leading to changes in expectation and behavioural patterns.This is perhaps not the right thread for this posting, and I will perhaps one day elaborate, but I believe that the expectation that IBS is not curable is flawed.The problem lies as much in the individuals expectation. If we do not expect to totally get well, we are denying ourselves.After all, the 4 minute mile was at one stage " An impossible feat - beyond human capacity" Then Bannister came along and broke that belief!! But much more importantly, within a short time afterwards many others beat his time!! The self limiting belief and limited expectations were shattered. The mentalilty " If he can do it so can I" shattered the 4 minutes mile limit for ever.But - How did Bannister get over his limits? Everyone said it could not be done. He believed in himself, and the capability of his body. Therefore what /who is to say that we can't all get through the finishing tape Its just a thought, but thats all Bannister had to start with too Best RegardsMike~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~Mike's Professional Background and Experience~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~I suppose on this BB I am known for developing the IBS Audio Program 100, affectionately called 'Mike's Tapes' on this BB. I am a medical centre based clinical hypnotherapist and associate member of the primary care society for Gastroenterology.I am based in Cheshire England. I have medical research project experience carried out for a health authority in the UK. I have also conducted my own research and trials, and followed them through for a period of just under 3 years. These have been submitted to a well know university for inclusion in a report being compiled on the uses of complementary medicine in the UK. My tapes were runner up in Innovation & Research category in the Business achievement of the year 2000. The first time ( that I know of )that the business community has recognised complementary/clinical work in this way. My practice was one of the '80 good' examples of complementary and orthodox medicine working together mentioned in the recent house of lords science and technology report. Although not mentioned by name, late 1999 I attended a presentation of awards given by HRH Prince Charles in London on the same subject. I have been in practice since 1986, specialising since 1993 in IBS. I work closely with NHS qualified medical doctors and gastroenterologists and other health care professionals.I am a trained trainer in NHS HoNoS scales, which will mean nothing for literally all readers here My presentations to Doctors on Stress / Anxiety and hypnotherapy are formally recognised and have been included in doctors post graduate education system. My practice sponsored the UK's first IBS Awareness evening at Liverpool university three years ago. Perhaps some readers will not be aware that I also work closely with the British Cardiac Patients Association (BPCA), my anxiety tape is recommended listening by the BPCA to all its members. Currently 6 UK hospitals are using it. I have recently completed a Post Natal Depression information / relaxation tape. This was sponsored by NHS funds for patients. Anyway, enough to say, I perhaps understand IBS as much as most on this board. I also understand stress / anxiety and of course hypnotherapy If you are still awake by now, In my spare time, I help here as much as I can, spend time with my family.Best RegardsMike~~~~~~~~Just thought I would share with you, that I have been asked if I would like speak on the subject of "Hypnotherapy in Primary Care" at the Annual Scientific Meeting of the Primary Care Society for Gastroenterology of which I am a member.I am doing this at the Royal Academy of Arts in London on October 19th. The audience is entirely General Practitioners and consultants, which gives me a wonderful platform to explain to the distinguished audience the benefits of the Gut Specific processes I have devleoped in the IBS Audio Program 100 and its outcomes.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~Sleep Patterns - Insomnia and the Program~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ Not everybody falls to sleep. Most do at some stage but not always.I would expect the IBS tapes to help with thesleeping pattern eventually however. Most people that have sleep disorders go to bed expecting not to sleep, and are usually successful in that







You need to have a little patience with yourself when doing the sessions. While the IBS tapes were not specifically designed for insomnia, they do help many with that too, along with many other side issues presented with IBS.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~Am I Asleep or In the state of hypnosis?~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~As a general rule, if you wake up on the count or about 2-4 minutes after I have counted up that's a good indicator that you have been in the altered state of consciousness, hypnosis.Imaging that you are looking at me face on.If we were haveing a conversation imagine all the words going into your left ear, here they are given little hooks that allow you to 'hook' the memory associate with those words, then in time they go into your subcon as a memory. So 2 minutes into the conversation I would say "OK tell me what I first said to you", you would go inside your thoughts and 'hook' the memory of the words.Now imagine everything I say to you going into the right ear, here there are only 15% of the hooks added to the words.Instead they go straight into your subcon, you have still heard them, but becuase there is less hinderence, less hooks, it makes it harder for the memory to come straight back into you mind.In the altered state, you still hear, the information still goes in, but you don't have as many hooks.If you sleep, it still goes in, but there are even fewer hooks so recalling is more difficult. There will be different times in the program when you may not sleep, different processes having different effects.Don't worry, you're still taking it all in, just enjoy and don't place any pressure on yourself.Best RegardsMike~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~The program vs. Relaxation Classes~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~The IBS program is more than relaxation, it takes the listener beyond that and uses that special sub-time to makes changes to the way we think and feel.The IBS program is designed for all variations of IBS and becuase of this takes into account not only the need for change to the physical symptomatolgy but the emotional also.It is natural to ask the question you have asked, and you might read here that you are not alone in that concern, however you will also come across postings from people that find the anxiety is one of the first things to begins to change.Relaxation classes have their benefits, but more is needed with deep seated negative belief systems. The program has a clear introduction to IBS and hypnotherapy and many suggestions about the fears of change.Anxiety is a natural response, however if it is inappropriate at the time, it is not good.The program takes the listener step by step in a gentle progressive way. Once the subcon realises that the changes are positive for you, and it, it will begin to work for you.Many users post that once they are into the program, they find it most beneficial and enjoyable. The question you ask is right to have been asked. With the program you don't have to do anything except listen to my voice. And of course if there are questions or support needed, we're here to help ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~Optimum Listening Time: Sleep or Not~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~Optimum time of listening is that nice relaxed time that we can enter anytime during the day or in the evening. That twilight zone we go into before we go to sleep at night. If you do go to sleep your subcon still take it in but not quite so effectively.So in short no problem having it on when asleep, but make sure your sound levels are right. Too loud and it will startle you.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~Gut-Specific Hypnotherapy Process (OPSIM)~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~When I looked at Gut Directed therapy, they used the same hypnotherapy process overa 12 week period.The method I use is Gut Specific using On-going progressive session inductionmethods (OPSIM). It was developed on the basis that as the individual respondes andimproves, then something else has to happen to help the patient move on further. Myexpereice tells me that if you use the same process, the patient has more chance tobecome 'anchored' in at some stage. If the same sounds and words are used wheninitially pain, bloating etc are presented, it is not unknown to have negative thoughtsanchored onto the healing methods.An example I have used in the past, is if after a night out, after drinking too much wespend some of the night vomiting, it is easy in that heightend state to anchor ontosuggestions that have no relationship to the vomiting. ie Vomiting - (suggestion) - lotsof chocolate - more vomiting - the link becomes that some people will be put offchocolate, all becuase they have had a suggestion made at a time of heightenedreceptivity. The fact that they were sick becuase of drink not chocolate does not matter,the belief is there. And the individual will not eat chocolate for a long time,remembering through association to something else.Therefore the same suggestions made all the time could have the same effect.Anchor's are made to the hypnotherapy session, which may eventually limit theprogress of the patient.The methods I use allows the patient to continue to develop. As they learn new ways ofthinking, they have more internal resources to use in overwriting the negative beliefs,which leads to more progress, more belief, leading to more progress, less symptoms,less frequency of presentation. We are continuously developing beings, we are never the same person, for each daywe are learning, making decisions, experineceing feelings, emotions etc and mymethods encourage the development by changing the sessions and suggestions tocarry the listener forward. It is more than relaxation.Measuring success in these trials is largely based on symptom reduction andfrequency of presentation. Pain is difficult to quantify, bloating and the rest, are allindividually measured. The therapist or medical profession cannot guess how the painfeels. We have to rely mainly on the patient for feedback, and their improvement inquality of life. Many in the medical profession try to establish set protocols to measure progress.Of course some measure has to be there. But the problem lies in the fact that manywho want to do the measuring, do not understand the processes they are wanting tomeasure.They often want to contol, and impose a biomedical model of health and disease.I understand the frustration of the medical profession. We all know that to take out anappendix there is a set proven method, to do heart surgery there is a set provenmethod.However with hypnotherapy, what makes one therapist different from another? I believethat a successful therapist should understand the conditions he treats, he should beable to build rapport, allay fears, he should also be able to detect intuitively what thepatient needs, and to deliver something more than just words.Hypnotherapy I believe is a science develivered as an art form. How we successfullymeasure that, without depending on the patinets feedback I am unsure.I remember when I did my research the practice manager said to me in the early days," your very brave", "if this does not work your reputation is at risk"!!I hadn't thought of it that way!However I quickly recovered when I remembered that all the patients I would see werenone responsive to ordinary methods, medication, dietary exclusion etc.All the patients were the Dr's 'heart-sinks' patients (they couldn't do anything else withthem ). Then I remembered if I made 1% differce, then I had done better than thedoctors. As it happened we averaged 80% improvement in symptom presentation andfrequency of presentation. I believe that this method is the best, my own results show it, patients daily show it, wehave to keep looking for ways of moving on - that is how I work, in practice and as anindividual. Continous personal development should be second nature to us. Change isa natural part of life, we should see it at an oppertunity not a threat. The subcon oftensee's change as a threat OPSIM reduces the resistance, embraces the new thoughtsand beliefs and significantly reduces negative anchoring.Hope this helps.Best RegardsMike~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~Can I listen more than once a day?~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~No problem, listening to the tapes twice a day. However keep with the schedule. So only listen to that tape appropriate to the day of listening.Also if you want to listen twice a day, you may well find that you get more benefit if you have several hours between listenings.As long as you follow the schedule no problem listening to a previous tape. Don't be tempted to listen to a future one until the schedule says so.If you can keep 5-6 hours inbetween listenings that would help too.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~Mike suggests How to Relax Your Tummy Muscles~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~Firstly you have identified that your stomach is not relaxing. However you knwo it can, becuase you have done it in the past. OK so just take a few mo's and study your breathing..If your chest rises when you breathe in then you are taking big breaths, not deep breaths which you should be A deep breathe is when you chest stays still, and your tummy moves out.To get it as it as it should:First lie down. Put a book on your tummy, and breathe your breathe into your tummy and feel the book begining to rise. (Don't force your tummy muscles out - let the breath fill your tummy )You will have to concentrate a little to start with. Do this with your eyes open.Once you are doing that comfortably, put the book on your chest. breathe into your tummy and keep the book still. Your tummy should move, not your chest. This happens quite naturally at night when we sleep - (assuming you don't have any breathing health problems)Do this with your eyes open too.When you have mastered that, put the book back onto your tummy, take gentle breaths and breathe into your tummy under the book again. This time with your eyes closed.Then after 6 successful deep breathes, open your eyes, put the book back on your chest, close your eyes and let the breathe go into the tummy again, chest remaining still.OK, When you can do this, do it without the book. You will notice a difference in the calming, and your stomach relaxing. To help think of each breathe having a relaxing colour, and the colour relaxes your stomach even more.Try this a few times a day and let me know how you go on. This is just gentle control of breathing patterns. So easy, we do it in our sleep anyway Mike~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~Taking Medications ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~Take your meds, they will not interfere with the process. The meds make you feel better, that reduces the energy levels you expend on dealing with them, in turn that energy goes towards helping the process.The program works along side meds or stand alone, no point in suffering more than you have to.Mike ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~Reintroduction of "Forbidden" Foods~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~The reintroduction of 'forbidden foods' is not uncommon. I would suggest IBS Program users are well into the program before starting reintroduction. And of course in moderation. Best RegardsMike~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~Religious Concerns and Imagery~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~(The Imagery of the crystals and the companion are only used as a means to get the feeling of childhood stories, and wonderment, and a lot of that imagery is based on the British culture, with castles, etc. There are absolutely NO new age learnings of any kind, implied or overt. Hypnosis cannot nor will not change any of your beliefs. You are always in control.~ m)If you have concerns regarding this, Email me at: timelineservices###cs.comI can catagorically state that no 'New-Age' intention was meant or is included in the development of the program. I too have my Christian faith and would not comproomise it.Best RegardsMike ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~People Are Different: Seeing Improvement After the 100 Days~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~Firstly remember we are all different and that we all respond differently. Don't see the issue as, if it's not gone by 100 days I'm stuck with it, because many people continue to progress after the 100 days.Remember too that the subcon will allocate emotional energy levels where it thinks it is best needed. The gas (as an example of one symptom) has reduced, now that has been reduced it is taking less emotional energy to control, so the extra energy and learnings can be put elsewhere, like into the other symptoms, like pain etc.Keep with it, you thoughts and concerns are natural, but things will continue to change for you. Best RegardsMike ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~Resistence to Trying Hypnotherapy as Treatment~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~I expect many users will have considered using the IBS Audio Program for some time before committing to it.The more common feedback include things like,Tried hypnosis with someone else and it wasn't as good as expected. ( Many therapists claim to know IBS, and its complexities, but few do in detail).Couldn't afford them - some users will say they couldn't afford not to have them! From what I see the cost of the entire program is often equivalant to only one session with a one to one session with a therapist, who may not have the knowldge and insight of the IBS condition.Didn't know of anyone who had tried them - there are plenty here. Didn't want to be taken over! We all know it doesn't happen Couldn't find the time - once into the sessions oftem people look forward to the time with the Program. And for many certainly in the early days, the time with the tapes is less than they spend in the loo each morning.there will be more I'm sure. But when all else has failed, people usually dare to consider the IBS Audio Program, and then find they get on with it well, with good results.Best RegardsMike------------------ www.ibsaudioprogram.com *********************************************Ok, Hope this was Helpful. And If you do not find the answer here, continue to ask! We are all here to support each other!







Best wishes to everyone!







------------------~Marilyn~Helping Mike to help others~ www.ibsaudioprogram.com and www.healthyaudio.com [This message has been edited by cookies4marilyn (edited 10-21-2001).]


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Thanks Marilyn, for putting this together.







------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forum.I work with Mike building his websites. www.ibsaudioprogram and www.healthyaudio.com I also work with Mike in IBS clinical trials using Mikes tapes at an IBS research facility.My own website on IBS is www.ibshealth.com Please visit for accurate information on IBS.


----------



## AZmom1 (Dec 6, 1999)

Well done Marilyn. This will be a great resource for new listeners and a good review for those of us that have finished the tapes.AZ


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

bump for Nan


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Bump for you know who you are!


----------



## wanderingstar (Dec 1, 1999)

Thanks so much for posting Marilyn, and of course thanks go also to Mike!I feel much more positive about handling the IBS now, after re-reading all the info about the mind armies. Also the info about the stages of healing. I have a question: If someone feels they are in the ‘holding bay’, would it be ill-advised to re-listen to the whole program again? My thoughts are that the subcon needs ‘quiet’ time to accept that the positive mind armies are moving forward and conquering, and also needs the ‘quiet’ time, the space, to establish new thought patterns. And relistening to the whole program, would be like going into battle again? What do you think?


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Susan,Yes, you are correct in that the mind does need some quiet time to assimulate things, and that is why there are days off within the program. But if you re-listen to the program, it is not so much going into battle again, as it would be to reinforce the new thought patterns.Regarding the time for improvements and the holding bay; everyone is different in their own time-frame.AZ mom did not have any improvements until 6 months after finishing the program, then she had very good improvement. Same with me as well, everyone is different in their time frame for improvement. this is especially true if there are other factors besides IBS in your life; your subconc handles the most pressing thing it feels needs attention. However, after completion of the program, many people do listen to their favorite sides; and some do start the program again, as it is an individual thing, and you can't really do it incorrectly. Even if you listened, and the mind-armies came again, they get weaker and weaker, no matter whether you chose to relisten or give yourself some time, or even never listen again; it still very gradually and very subtly works. I am still gradually getting better after well over a year. Mike has found these holding bay patterns after working with thousands of us IBSers (he says the number is well over 2000 that he has worked with), so you are actually going through the normal pattern for many of us.Let's see what Mike has to say, as he is the expert, and perhaps may modify what I have said here. And as always, keep us posted, we are all here to help! Take care.


----------



## Michael Mahoney (Oct 11, 2001)

Hi All,Susan Marilyns answer is a good one.You too are right that the time is needed to not only to get used to the idea of being better, but to also apply the learning of being better too.Doing the program again or your favourite sessions will not hurt, only reinforce the existing learning.If I have not answered fully let me know and I will elaborate when I can.Hope this helpsBest RegardsMike


----------



## wanderingstar (Dec 1, 1999)

Thanks Marilyn and Mike. I do understand. I finished the program about 11 months ago. I relisten from time to time and I practise the imagery in my mind a lot. I feel like I'm in all out warfare though. I just made up my mind this week to keep telling myself my subconsious will just have to accept new ways of doing things. Since I made this conscious decision to tell myself what life is going to be, I've become very aware of all the negative and reinforcing thoughts I have. The ones about the IBS are less than they used to be - all the other ones are rampant. LOL. I'm still not sure whether to listen to the whole program again - for other reasons (the M.E) which I emailed Mike about - but your replies here have put my mind at rest about relistening from the IBS perspective. Thanks all!


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Bumperdoodles.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Bump for any new folks


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

bump


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Bump


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Bump for Popeye, Zayaka, allinknots, and anyone else needing it...


----------



## norbert46 (Feb 20, 2001)

Bump again for SJ and SD! Norb


----------



## Popeye (Oct 26, 2001)

Thanks, Cookies4marilyn!Another day is gone. Totally symptom free. Ate cheese nachoes (sp?) and coffee crisp chocolate bar at the university. Nothing happened. One normal bowel movement in the morning. Tomorrow is my 8th day with the CDs.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

That is GREAT news Popeye!!!!! You seem to be on your way! Thanks for sharing the good news. Take care! ~ Marilyn


----------



## norbert46 (Feb 20, 2001)

Bumping for JB2


----------



## amj (Dec 26, 2001)

I am new to the board, am considering the tapes, and this will help me to make up my mind. Question: What is a "bump"? Especially, what is a "bumperdoodle"?


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

bump means to get the topic to the top of the forum list, especially if someone is looking for it. Bumperdoodle is just me being silly, means the same as bump. Actually, you could put word there; serves the same purpose.amj, also look at the success thread of those who have been helped by the IBS audio program; it is a very honest view of how people have improved with the program...and feel free to ask any other questions you may have....and ... WELCOME!


----------



## Popeye (Oct 26, 2001)

Day 10 with the CDs.Some small problems in the morning (constipation). Later relieved. Didn't worry too much about it.Ate 1 hamburger (very greasy, by the way) at the university. That was my FIRST beef after 9 months. I was avoiding all red meat, because I was told by my Chinese doctor that it feeds the bad bacteria in my intestines. Anyhow, I was surprised that the meat, although delicious, smelled a bit weird (I guess I am not used to it anymore). Well, I am digressing. The point is - nothing happened, I didn't have an attack or anything. I totally forgot about my stomach again. I had a 3-hour class after my burger, went home, ate again when I got home, and, still, no pain, no cramps, no bloating, no constipation,...I feel really fine. The pain that I had under both of my rib cages, the pain in my shoulders - ALL GONE!!! Now, I don't know whether it is CDs, or not, but something really good is happeni ng to me. Am I in some sort of remission? I am much, much, much less anxious and people actually ask me why I'm being so jolly. This is strange, especially taking into account that I have so much to do at the university, I am so behind and, usually, I would freak out in this situation. But, now I am perfectly calm, rational, and taking it easy.Any comments?


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Well, Popeye... it does seem that you may be one of the more fortunate ones who is responding quite quickly to the program, it does sometimes happen that way, especially if the IBS is either not that long-standing or severe or basically the major problem in your life. So it well may be the program. But then again, it is very early, and it may just be that you are having a good week! But given your comments, it does sound like what happens in the program. Just keep going as you have been, and remember you will continue to get better, usually it is gradual and subtle, and some persons have times when they go back a little, others just get better and better. So have no expectations other than to get better!Take care... and glad it's going good for you!


----------



## jb2 (Jan 6, 2002)

cookies4marylinDear MarylinMany thanks for Mikes informal postings thread.I am reading through it for the third time. Very informative.I am also reading other peoples posts and links.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Popeye, you seem to be doing great.







Stick with it it gets better. Please keep us informed in your progress.


----------



## norbert46 (Feb 20, 2001)

bump for Geminicarole


----------



## norbert46 (Feb 20, 2001)

bump


----------



## allinknots (Jun 29, 1999)

I plan on getting the tapes soon, when our tax money comes back. I will need this help because Im going back to school this fall and it will help me not get too stressed out.Thanks for the info


----------



## norbert46 (Feb 20, 2001)

Gretchen, good for you!







Here's hoping you also get the great relief many of us others have with Mike's tapes! Don't forget to read,follow links by Eric, and ask questions. We're all thankful for the help and relief Mike's tapes have given us and gladly offer support and assistance!







I really look forward every night at bedtime to putting on my headphones and listening as I drift off in to total peace and deep relaxing sleep!







Norb


----------



## norbert46 (Feb 20, 2001)

bump for Lyle


----------



## nmwinter (May 31, 2001)

thanks for bumping this. I was wondering about falling asleep while listening and if it would still be as effective. NOw I realize that some of the time when I think I've been asleep, I've actually probably been in a hyponotic state since I do often wake up at the end. thanks!nancy


----------



## norbert46 (Feb 20, 2001)

Nancy, Mike's voice always put me out too! Norb


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

bumperdoodles


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Bump for Scott


----------



## norbert46 (Feb 20, 2001)

Bump for Snoopy


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

bump... Kristin this thread has been posted on your site with permissions from both Jeffrey Roberts and Michael Mahoney; copyright tag intact.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

bunp for unclegus


----------



## UncleGus (Apr 4, 2000)

Thanks!!


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Time to bump this up, again.







JeanG


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2002)

I couldn't agree more that our thoughts continue to "live" inside of our subconscious as well as in our body tissues. I've learned that is why I reacted so negatively to body massage... because the body's tissues have a "memory"... and the deep tissue massage released a great deal of trauma that was "living" in my body. The biofeedback techniques that I was trained in several years ago work very similarly to the hypno techniques described in this post. I believe they are an excellent way to alter our psychology.... which in effect then goes on to alter our biology ...... in positive ways. Good article.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Bump for Sara Lee


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Bump, just because.







JeanG


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Bump bump bump


----------



## Yarnie (Jul 15, 2002)

BUMP!I ordered the CDs yesterday and I can't wait to get them!Yarnie


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Congratulations, Yarnie, and have fun!







JeanG


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Bumpety Bump!JeanG


----------

